# Paddy Blue Colourpoint Selkirk Rex 2 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Paddy Blue Colourpoint Selkirk Rex 2 years old. Hes very laid back affectionate.
We have just neutered and microchipped him and treated him for ear mites,wormed ,flead and he will have his 1st vaccination on Friday.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------

